# Black Templar Traitors?



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I have my chaos warband going at the minute, and my fluff is partially done. They are fighting the Black Templars on a forge world at the moment and i was wondering whether it is possible that some of the Black Templars turned traitor. it would also give me a really good excuse to use the Black templar upgrade kit on some of my chaos army.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

sorry man i dont think that will work. Black Templar are known for their zealous nature and fierce loyalty to the emperor, so much so that they dont even accept psykers. mabye if you had chosen a chapter that wasnt as crazy or even one that had librarians you could make something up about how they were corrupted by the warp. there are 2 ways I can think of a templar fighting for chaos; 1 is if he was captured and then tortured untill so insane that he would kill anything 2 is if a ship were lost in the warp and their shields against whatever = bad news for brains of marines broke, and they didnt die from the daemons.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

To me anyone can turn traitor. If the Chaos Gods can turn half the Emperor's sons against him I think he will just about be able to manage a few space marines. If you like it, go for it, you should write your fluff for you, not anyone else.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

What if the chaos sorcerers used their powers to convince the templars that the emperor wanted them to join chaos. the idea of torturing them is good. anyway, i could probably use the upgrade kit to show that my chaos guys salvaged the Templars armour, tanks and weapons. still, i would love the idea of Chaos Templars.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> To me anyone can turn traitor. If the Chaos Gods can turn half the Emperor's sons against him I think he will just about be able to manage a few space marines. If you like it, go for it, you should write your fluff for you, not anyone else.


thanks for that. i see your way of thinking. the word bearers turned traitor, and they were the emperors most zealous fighters, so the templars can too.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the only marines i cant see turning traitor are the grey knights. your templars can turn traitor due to circumstance such as the soul drinkers. have them get forced into a situation where they would either A) have to compromise their honor to stay loyal (something i highly doubt the templars will do) such as a comfrontation with the inquisition or mechanicus or B) not compromise their honor and do something they will later regret to said force they come into confrontation with making them turn traitor. or they could get stuck on a chaos infested world and begin to worship Malal so that they could better destroy chaos.....wait that's a good one


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> the only marines i cant see turning traitor are the grey knights. your templars can turn traitor due to circumstance such as the soul drinkers. have them get forced into a situation where they would either A) have to compromise their honor to stay loyal (something i highly doubt the templars will do) such as a comfrontation with the inquisition or mechanicus or B) not compromise their honor and do something they will later regret to said force they come into confrontation with making them turn traitor. or they could get stuck on a chaos infested world and begin to worship Malal so that they could better destroy chaos.....wait that's a good one


A) they have confrontations with the inquisition all the time, and they kill any poor son of a bitch that questions thier loyalty.

B) they would kill inquisition that would stop them from continuing thier crusade for the emperor.

there is a reason they are the only chapter still crusading, because they are all batshit zealous crazy for the emperor, and nothing can stop them from continuing their crusade for the emperor. 

they would die before betraying the emperor.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Engelus you are generalising way too much here. As a group they are very loyal and zealous, but as individuals they not be such fans of the Emperor. Once one person has doubts he can subtly turn an entire team until you have hundreds of marines turning. They could turn, and I am willing to bet that some have turned over the years.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking at the way the Black Templars are organised I would think that they are in a prime position to have parts of their chapter turn traitor. They refuse to adhere to the Codex Astarts, they are spread out throughout the galaxy and no one really knows how many of them there really are.
A Chapter Keep could become isolated or a small crusade force lost in the warp, there are many different ways that they could be lured by the forces of chaos.
They may well be fiercly loyal to the Emperor, but so are all the other loyalist chapters. The only chapter that can truly claim total loyalty is the Grey Knights as they have never had a single marine go traitor.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

regardless of the way you want to turn the marines traitor i want to see a good story behind it, (love storytime) and if you dont feel like writeing the fluff you can always claim that your marines have a similar fashion sence to the templar. come on people who wouldn't want some of those robes.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

Look back to the soul drinkers, all tzeentch has to do is set a series of circumstances up that make the choices between a greater evil and a lesser evil. Then the marines will slowly begin to split away and then finally fall to the chaos gods. Think about sword brethren berserkers...:victory:. Tzeentch is patient and will work on them for a long time if needed, reflect this in your story and it will be all good. And if you don't mind post it up here so we can all enjoy it.
Thanks,
Lost


----------



## Gyrfalcon (Apr 27, 2009)

That or use some Dark Angels, half of them turns evil already. They have some great robed figures. My Sword Brethren are actually made up of a combination of Dark Angels and the Black Templar upgrade.


----------

